
Remote Work – NoDesk - swimduck
http://nodesk.co/remote-work/
======
rijoja
Nice collection of links! I'm quite interested in seeking some interesting
freelance work. Currently I'm working on putting together a portfolio. Enough
about me! Does anybody have any feedback on these sites? Does any of them
stand out?

~~~
swimduck
I've used quite a few of those links and found them to be pretty good. What
kind of freelance work are you looking for? Design, marketing, tech etc?

~~~
rijoja
Thanks for the feedback!

I've done some web development mostly PHP and such. Then I've studied computer
science for three years so I've some insight in the academic formal world as
well. On my spare time I do c programming and Linux stuff.

